# 2010 Altima Base model speaker wiring to the rear deck.



## MAutozoner2 (Jun 26, 2010)

First off I am proud to say, I am a Nissan owner now! Ok, here is my issue, I purchased the 2010 Nissan Altima Base Model which everyone knows it comes with Audio Pre-Wire and 4 speakers up front. I installed the stereo and 6x9's in the rear deck. The stereo and the 4 front stock speakers work perfect. I have NO SOUND from the rear deck where I installed the after-market speakers. My question is, what do I need to know about the factory speaker wireing going to the rear deck? Does there need to be a factory amp installed or something to that nature? If it is easier, I will run speaker wire from both front doors to the rear deck and just eliminate the rear factory wireing. Anyone have access to the 2010 Altima audio wire diagram?!?!?!?

PLEASE HELP!!! Thanx in advanced, Matt:newbie:


----------



## plada2315 (Jan 16, 2011)

ok now if im not mistaken u said u have the 4 front speakers working meaning the 4 door ones correct? well if this is true the issue is that most decks( if not all decks) are made for 4 speaker outputs only so for u to get the 6x9s working also u have to get a 4 channel amp and installing this would allow u to have all 6 speakers working if u go to a shop it shouldnt cost u more than 160 for amp and install for the amp and ur 6x9 just got mine done


----------

